# سؤال : أي الوقودين أسرع اشتعالا القازولين ( gasoline ) ام الديزل ( deisel )



## مهندس كيميائي جديد (20 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

اتمنى مساعدتي لمعرفة أي الوقودين اسرع اشتعالا واسرع احتراقا: القازولين ام الديزل 
ولماذا يستخدم الديزل في الناقلات الكبيره ذات الحموله الكبيره ولا يستخدم فيها القازولين
ولماذا في ماكينة القازولين يستخدم ( البوجي ) لا نتاج الشراره الضروريه لاحتراق القازولين ولا يستخدم في الناقلات الكبيره؟

اتمنى الرد من شخص مختص في هذا المجال ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (20 أبريل 2007)

و عليكم السلام 
الكازولين اسرع و اشد اشتعالآ من الديزل
اما لماذا يستخدم الديزل في محركات الكبيرة تستطيع ان تسال الاخوان مهندسي الميكانيك لانة اختصاصهم


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
الكازولين(مكون من حلقة البنزين مضاف له بشكل رئيسي الاوكتان) اخف من الديزل(المكون من سلاسل هيدرو كاربونية عالية) بتعبير اخركثافته اقل والflash point له اقل بكثير من الديزل لذلك فهويشتعل اسرع منه . وكذلك الطاقة الناتجة من احتراق الديزل اكثر بكثير من الكازولين ولاتنسى ان سرعة التبخر للكازولين اكثر من الديزل ومن هذه الخواص وغيرها نستطيع الاجابة على سؤالك :
1- يستخدم الديزل في المكائن الثقيلة لان الطاقة الناتجة عن احتراقه اكثر من الكازولين (لنفس الكمية)
وبالتالية نستفيد من هذه الطاقة للقيام بجهد اكبر
2- بما ان درجة الوميض(flash point ) للكازولين اقل بكثير من الديزيل(بسبب وجود حلقة البنزين) فمن السهولة اشعال الكازولين بواسطة الشرارة(البوجيه) بينما الديزل يحتاج الى رفع الحرارة الى درجة الاشتعال(fire point) حتى نسطيع اشعاله ولذلك استخدمت تقنية اخرى .
معلومات سريعة وتذكيرية لعلها تعطيك اخي الكريم مدخل لاجابة ولعل احد زملاءنا في الهندسة الميكانيكية يمدنا ببعض المعلومات عن مكائن الاحتراق الداخلي واليات عملها .

ابومصطفى


----------



## مهندس كيميائي جديد (21 أبريل 2007)

يعطيكم العافيه أخوي derar_issam وأخوي ABO MOSTAFA على الاجابات الماضية وأرى انها تكفي وتوفي وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## الجدى (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ً على هذا السؤال و شكرا ً على الإجابة من أبو مصطفى 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## senior-student (25 أبريل 2007)

سؤال حلو من الأخ مهندس كيميائي جديد
والاجابــة أحلى من الاخ أبو مصطفى ومن بقية الاخوان
فجزاكم الله خير


----------



## فارس واقى (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على السؤال و الاجابة


----------



## engzsnj (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لول انني غير مختص بشكل مباشر بالبترول بحكم مجال عملي إلا أنني اتذكر بعضا مما درسناه في الجامعة ثم بحكم انني تدربت في مصفاة البترول الاردنية فإنه والله اعلم:

الغازولين هو عبارة عن خليط من المركبات الأوليفينية (السلاسل) ولكما زاد تفرع هذه السلاسل زاد رقم الأوكتان والذي بدوره يزيد من كفاءة وسرعة احتراق الغازولين أما عن احتواءه على حلقة البنزين فهذا نادر ووجودها بسبب صعوبة الفصل وبتراكيز صغيرة

بالنسبة لوقود الديزل فهو اثقل من الغازولين وتقاس جودته برقم السيتان (Cetane Number) 

الغازولين اسهل احتراقا من الديزل لوجود عدد اكبر من روابط C-H في الغازولين حيث أنه كلما زاد طول السلاسل الكربونية قلت فيها روابط C-H نسبيا (لهذا نجد أن الغاز اسهل واسرع احتراقا من الاسفلت مثلا)

أما عن احتياج الشرارة في الغازولين وعدم احتياجها للديزل فهذا راجع لما يسمى خاصية الاشتعال الذاتي في الديزل (Self Ignition) حيث انه عند وصول الضغط البخاري للديزل درجة معينة فإنه يصبح قابلا للاشتعال دون الحاجة لشرارة 

أما عن استخدام وقود الديزل في الشاحنات الكبيرة فإنه ايضا يوجد سيارات صغيرة تستعمل وقود الديزل منتشرة بكثرة ولكن يوجد عليها قيود بيئية لأن الديزل اكثر ايذاء للبيئة من الغازولين كما أنه ارخص من الغازولين لهذا يتم استعماله بكثرة في الشاحنات ، أما عن الاسباب التقنية فهذا خارج دائرة معلوماتي

آمل أن أكون قد اجبت على استفساراتك
والله اعلم


----------



## engzsnj (14 مايو 2007)

نسيت أن أضيف أنه كلما كانت روابط C-h اعلى في المركب لوحدة الكتلة فإن الطاقة الناتجة من الاحتراق تكون اكبر

مثلا الغاز ينتج طاقة اعلى بكثير من انواع الوقود الاخرى لكنه اغلى ثمنا منها.
يمكنك اخي العزيز التأكد من هذه المعلومة بالرجوع إلى المراجع المعتمدة ومقارنة القيمة الحرارية لكل وحدة كتلة من الوقود (الغاز والكاز والغازولين والديزل وغيرها)


----------



## engzsnj (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للمعلومات التقنية فقد راجعت مهندسا ميكينيكيا صديقا لي فأفادني بأنه يتم استخدام الديزل في الشاحنات الكبيرة بسس أن طاقة الإنفجار الناتج من الديزل تكون اعلى (طاقة ضغط وليست طاقة حرارية) بسبب الضغط العالي الواقع على رذاذ الديزل وبسبب عدم وجود شرارة وخاصية الاشتعال الذاتي فإن الضغط الذي يحصل عنده الانفجار يكون عاليا مما يوفر طاقة ميكانيكية عالية توفر عزما وقوة للشاحنات والتي تحتاج لذلك بسبب زيادة وزنها

هذا والله اعلم


----------



## hoh (20 مايو 2007)

:19: *أخي (مهندس كيميائي)...
الأمر بكل بساطة كما ذكره بعض الاخوه هو بسبب وجود روابط (c-h) و (c-c) و (c=c) أكثر
في الديزل مما هو عليه الحال في الكازولين, ما يعني بالضرورة انتشار أو اعطاء حرارة أكبر .
أما سبب استخدام البوجيه فالأمر يتعلق بدرجة الوميض كما ذكر.
وبس...*:19:


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

البنزين اسرع


----------



## malhussiny32 (19 يونيو 2007)

المعلومات السابقة فيها جزء من الحقيقة 
1- الجاولين اسرع اشتعالاً من الديزيل هذا صحيح لكل المعلومات السابقة عن flash point 
2- الخطأ فى الاخ الذى قال ان الجازولين عبارة عن البنزين ومعه الاوكتان 
الجازولين ليس فيه بنزين على الاطلاق ولكنه عبارة عن خليط من الايزو اوكتان والنورمال هيبتان
مثلاً الجازولين 90 عبارة عن 90% ايزواوكتان + 10% نورمال هيبتان
والالجازولين 80 عبارة عن 80% ايزواوكتان + 20% نورمال هيبتان
ويضاف اليه بعض المنشطات مثل رباعى ايثيل الرصاص وهو من الملوثات البيئية 
3- يستخدم الديزيل فى الشاحنات الكبيرة للاسباب التى ذكرها الاخوة سابقاً وهى اسباب صحيحة


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tarad (12 أغسطس 2007)

أولا الكازولين خليط من المواد الكربوهيدراتية مع قيود في مركب البنزين الى 3 % و 35 % مركبات حلقية و 8 ppm من الكبريت عادة تكون في درجة غليان في برج التقطير من C5 الى 
165-185 C حسب دراسة الجدوى 

الكازولين أسرع أشتعالا لان flash point اقل من الديزل


----------



## ENG_NERMO (13 أغسطس 2007)

_شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات الرائعة_​


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## هبة الجرادي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء بالملتقى :
أرجو إفادتي عن وقود الميثانول ماهو وماهي مواصفاته


----------

